# heartbeat package



## Ercan Deger (Nov 8, 2022)

Hello,

sysutils/heartbeat removed from ports. which package can I use instead it?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Nov 8, 2022)

All the 'beats' (filebeat, auditbeat, metricbeat, etc.) are in sysutils/beats6 (Elastic 6) or sysutils/beats7 (Elastic 7).


----------



## SirDice (Nov 8, 2022)

I thought you were talking about heartbeat. But it's sysutils/heartbeat you're after. In which case, you're out of luck. Don't think anyone wanted to create and/or maintain a replacement, so there isn't any.


----------

